# il papa si dimetterà



## Minerva (14 Febbraio 2012)

Papa Ratzinger pensa alle dimissioni. Se ne dichiara convinto monsignor Luigi Bettazzi, vescovo emerito di Ivrea, e lo fa durante la sua partecipazione al programma di Radio2 Un Giorno da Pecora. Il prelato non crede che esista un complotto per uccidere Papa Ratzinger, come hanno ipotizzato alcuni giornali nei giorni scorsi: «No, non credo. Fosse stato il Papa precedente lo capirei, ma questo Papa qui mi sembra così mite, religioso. Non troverei i motivi per pensare di farne oggetto di un attentato».
*Monsignor Bettazzi* Bettazzi ha una teoria diversa, ma sempre in qualche modo collegata alla notizia, perché crede che «sia un sistema per preparare l'eventualità delle dimissioni. Per preparare questo choc, perché le dimissioni di un Papa sarebbero un choc e allora cominciano a buttare lì la storia del complotto».
Ma papa Ratzinger ha davvero intenzione di dimettersi? «Io credo di sì», dice il porporato, «anche se l'hanno smentito. Un vecchio cardinale, però, mi diceva sempre: se il Vaticano smentisce vuol dire che è vero...» E i motivi delle dimissioni del Papa sarebbero da rintracciare soprattutto nella sua profonda stanchezza. «Sono persuaso che lui si senta molto stanco, basta vederlo, è un uno abituato agli studi», spiega Bettazzi. «E di fronte ai problemi che ci sono, forse anche di fronte alle tensioni che ci sono all'interno della Curia, potrebbe pensare che di queste cose se ne occuperà il nuovo Pontefice».
*PADRE FEDERICO LOMBARDI *Dunque, un nuovo capitolo della penosa vicenda che vede la Curia e molti alti prelati impegnati a parlare in ogni luogo e circostanza, a far trapelare documenti privati e dossier confidenziali, in una lotta senza quartiere - in vista del prossimo Conclave - e intenti a dare del Papa e del Vaticano un'immagine in declino, tra divisioni, contrasti e solitudine.
E proprio in riferimento agli "spifferi", il direttore della Sala Stampa vaticana, padre Federico Lombardi, ha definito «sleale» chi fa uscire documenti riservati dalla Santa Sede: «C'è qualcosa di triste nel fatto che vengano passati slealmente documenti dall'interno all'esterno in modo da creare confusione. La responsabilità c'è dall'una e dall'altra parte».
*ANTONIO SOCCI - Copyright Pizzi* D'altra parte è senz'altro vero che le ipotesi di dimissioni del Pontefice circolano con insistenza da più parti e bisogna ricordare che Libero fu tra i primi a parlarne. Il 25 settembre 2009 Antonio Socci scriveva, proprio su Libero, che «quando un Papa giunge alla chiara consapevolezza di non essere più in grado fisicamente, psicologicamente e mentalmente di svolgere l'incarico affidatogli, allora ha il diritto ed in alcune circostanze anche il dovere di dimettersi».
Monsignor Bettazzi è sicuramente figura di spicco nel panorama della Chiesa italiana e qualche stupore lo provoca il fatto che un vescovo di tale levatura abbia scelto una trasmissione radiofonica satirica, dal tono spesso scanzonato, per parlare di un simile argomento. Bettazzi, nato a Treviso il 26 novembre del 1923, è presto diventato una delle figure di riferimento per il movimento pacifista di ispirazione cristiana.
*DARIO CASTRILLON HOYOS PREFETTO PONTIFICIO CHIESA DI DIO *Nel 1968 è nominato presidente nazionale di Pax Christi, movimento cattolico internazionale per la pace e nel 1978 ne diventa presidente internazionale, fino al 1985. Sempre nel '78, insieme al vescovo Clemente Riva e al vescovo Alberto Ablondi, chiede di potersi offrire prigioniero in cambio del presidente della Democrazia Cristiana Aldo Moro, rapito e poi ucciso dalle Brigate Rosse, proposta non accettata.
*PAOLO ROMEO *Nel 1992 partecipa alla marcia pacifista organizzata da Pax Christi insieme a monsignor Antonio Bello nel mezzo della guerra civile in Bosnia Erzegovina. Nel 2007 dichiara pubblicamente che la sua coscienza gli impone di disobbedire alle direttive vaticane e che è del tutto favorevole al riconoscimento delle unioni civili, sostenendo le iniziative del governo Prodi e riconoscendo alle coppie omosessuali un fondamento d'amore equiparato a quelle eterosessuali.

*2 - «VELENI E FUGHE DI NOTIZIE NON FERMERANNO IL PAPA» IL PORTAVOCE VATICANO: VOGLIONO IMPEDIRE IL RINNOVAMENTO 
Gian Guido Vecchi per il "Corriere della Sera"*
*CARLO MARIA VIGANO *«In certo senso - è un'antica osservazione della saggezza umana e spirituale - il verificarsi di attacchi più forti è segno che è in gioco qualche cosa di importante». Arriva in serata, la nota di padre Federico Lombardi «sulla circolazione di documenti che tendono a screditare il Vaticano e la Chiesa».
Ed è una risposta meditata e molto dura. Che ricorda la lotta alla pedofilia, l'impegno per la trasparenza finanziaria e quindi la linea e le «indicazioni» di Benedetto XVI per il rinnovamento della Chiesa. Un rinnovamento che evidentemente non è indolore né privo di resistenze interne e esterne. Tanto che padre Lombardi avverte: «Chi pensa di scoraggiare il Papa e i suoi collaboratori in questo impegno si sbaglia e si illude».
*Cardinale Scola* E certo fa impressione, riguardo alle «pretese lotte di potere in vista del prossimo conclave», leggere la risposta a chi ne parla dentro e fuori il Vaticano: «La lettura in chiave di lotte di potere interne dipende in gran parte dalla rozzezza morale di chi la provoca e di chi la fa, che spesso non è capace di vedere altro».
Le «riflessioni» del portavoce della Santa Sede, per la prima volta, elencano e distinguono le lettere riservate sul Governatorato e sullo Ior, l'appunto sul «complotto» insistente contro il Papa («memoriali farneticanti che nessuna persona con la testa sul collo ha considerato seri»), insomma tutti i «documenti di natura e peso diversi, nati in tempi e situazioni diverse» che sono stati «messi insieme» perché «giova a far confusione».
*ANGELO BAGNASCO *Il tono è sferzante: «L'amministrazione americana ha avuto Wikileaks, il Vaticano ha ora i suoi leaks, le sue fughe di documenti che tendono a creare confusione e sconcerto» per «mettere in cattiva luce il Vaticano, il governo della Chiesa e più ampiamente la Chiesa stessa».
Quindi «calma e sangue freddo e molto uso della ragione», scrive Lombardi: «È ovvio che le attività economiche del Governatorato devono essere gestite saggiamente e con rigore; è chiaro che lo Ior e le attività finanziarie devono inserirsi correttamente nelle norme internazionali contro il riciclaggio. Queste sono le indicazioni del Papa. Mentre è evidente che la storia del complotto contro la vita del Papa è una farneticazione, una follia, e non merita di essere presa sul serio».
*Angelo Sodano* Il testo è rivolto sia alle «talpe» che hanno pilotato le fughe di notizie - la Gendarmeria sta indagando, il Tribunale si prepara ad aprire un fascicolo - sia a chi nei media ha alimentato la «Vatileaks»: «Certo c'è qualcosa di triste nel fatto che vengano passati slealmente documenti dall'interno all'esterno in modo da creare confusione. La responsabilità c'è dall'una e dall'altra parte. Anzitutto da parte di chi fornisce questo tipo di documenti, ma anche di chi si dà da fare per usarli per scopi che non sono certo l'amore puro della verità». Perciò «dobbiamo resistere e non lasciarci inghiottire dal gorgo della confusione, che è quello che i malintenzionati desiderano».
*TARCISO BERTONE* Ed è qui che il portavoce della Santa Sede ricorda la «risposta di purificazione e rinnovamento» sui crimini pedofili, l'«impegno serio» di «trasparenza» finanziaria con l'approvazione delle nuove norme verso l'ingresso nella white list. Oltretevere si attendono altre imminenti fughe di documenti per «screditare questo impegno». E Lombardi ribatte: «Paradossalmente ciò costituisce una ragione di più per perseguirlo con decisione senza lasciarsi impressionare».
Ma è sulle «pretese lotte di potere» intorno al conclave che il tono si fa più amaro. Verso quelli che all'interno o all'esterno, per «carrierismo» o mancanza di fede, non sanno vedere altro nell'elezione di un Papa: «Chi crede in Gesù Cristo per fortuna sa che - checché se ne dica o se ne scriva oggi sui giornali - le vere preoccupazioni di chi porta responsabilità nella Chiesa sono i problemi gravi dell'umanità di oggi e di domani».
*tre pastorelli di Fatima* *3- CURIA NEL CAOS LA MADONNA LO AVEVA PREVISTO*
Da "Libero" - «Cardinali contro cardinali, il Papa che appare isolato, il governo della Chiesa che sembra allo sbando: tutto questo fa parte delle profezie che la Madonna ha rivelato a Fatima. I suoi messaggi annunciano tutto questo e molto altro di più, annunciano castighi che colpiranno molto violentemente l'umanità, se non sarà ascoltata la sua voce e soprattutto la consacrazione della Russia al Suo cuore».
Padre Nicholas Gruner ha dedicato l'intera vita allo studio e alla ricerca del Terzo Segreto di Fatima, sostenendo che in realtà non ne sia stato realmente svelato l'intero contenuto . Lo studioso si trova a Roma per presentare FatimaTV, di cui è il direttore editoriale, canale 213 del digitale terrestre a Roma e nel Lazio e Fatima TV World Wide (FTV-WW), disponibile sulla piattaforma Twww.streamit e visibile sul sito Internet www.fatimatv.it.
*madonna di fatima* Perché creare una televisione ad hoc per parlare di Fatima? Padre Gruner spiega che, sia tra i comuni fedeli, ma anche nella stessa Chiesa, a cominciare dai sacerdoti per finire ai cardinali, esiste una diffusa non conoscenza di quello che è il senso delle profezie trasmesse ai tre pastorelli di Fatima».

View attachment 4480


----------

